# Are you really comfortable ????



## wilfiboy (Sep 18, 2010)

Mable having a comfy snooze. Any more pictures of those oh so comfy spots, I know there's a similar one of Millie..... Maybe it's a blue roan trait


----------



## JoJo (Mar 2, 2011)

It's a cute trait for sure ... no sure if the stair snoozing is a blue roan trait lol ... mine dont sleep on their stairs. 

Honey is my best back sleeper always shows her belly, will get some pics posted


----------



## Duckdog (Jul 23, 2012)

Aw mable is lovely and looks very comfy! 
Binky has dug her bed up so it is a heap in the corner, doesn't look in the least bit comfy to me, but she loves it!


----------



## JasperBlack (Sep 1, 2012)

Ahhhh mable....sooo sweet!


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## dmgalley (Aug 19, 2012)

She looks so cute and very comfy  Jake loves to curl up in the bottom of the cat tree when he is not in my lap.


----------



## Marzi (Sep 17, 2012)

Half way up the stairs is the stair where I sit, there isn't any other stair quite like it...
Very sweet and reminds me of Christopher Robin.


----------



## mairi1 (Mar 12, 2012)

Ah lovely to see Mable all comfy 

Molly prefers a little bit of silk to lie on....  










Either that or the floor will do 










xxx


----------



## dmgalley (Aug 19, 2012)

I am so in love with Molly.


----------



## wilfiboy (Sep 18, 2010)

She is such a Princess.... Mable loves snuggling into a pile of cushions, they usually end up on the floor xx


----------



## Duckdog (Jul 23, 2012)

Molly is gorgeous! Love the peek a boo under the sofa


----------



## JasperBlack (Sep 1, 2012)

Jasper likes to lie under the throw that hangs over the edge of the sofa. It makes a little tent. Oh and the duvet cover as I'm supposed to be ironing it!















Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Duckdog (Jul 23, 2012)

In her crate Binky has vet bed, blue and white stripy cushion, furry fleece cushion and a blanket, she prefers to dig it up and lie on the metal floor of the crate!
Or my leg!
Aw you can see her shaved tummy in this pic :-(


----------



## Nanci (Mar 1, 2012)

OH those are sooo precious!! Little miss dolly Molly . . miss photogenic!!


----------



## dmgalley (Aug 19, 2012)

So funny Jake does the same thing in his crate. No matter what i put in there he manages to move it aside and sleep right on the crate bottom.


----------



## DB1 (Jan 20, 2012)

cute pics - Dudley seems to like to lay wherever we are trying to do things - usually sprawled out on his back in the middle of the kitchen! otherwise just on anything that may have been left on the floor - jacket fallen off a hook - he lays on it, holdall left somewhere - he climbs on it....


----------



## mairi1 (Mar 12, 2012)

Ahh look at Binkys heavy eyes in that 2nd pic.... I remember those eyes with Molly, bless her 

xxx


----------



## Duckdog (Jul 23, 2012)

mairi1 said:


> Ahh look at Binkys heavy eyes in that 2nd pic.... I remember those eyes with Molly, bless her
> 
> xxx


Yep they are GA eyes if I ever saw them!


----------



## wilfiboy (Sep 18, 2010)

I was thinking look at Binkys white bit then realised it was where she'd been shaved....love how she's lying on someone's leg, the closer the better xx


----------



## colpa110 (Jul 5, 2011)

In the chair....









or if they get to hot...at the side of the chair..


----------



## wilfiboy (Sep 18, 2010)

Ahhhh snuggy babies..... I can definitely see Teds white bits x


----------



## Cat 53 (Aug 26, 2012)

All brilliant photos. Max,s fav place to sleep? On my legs, on my slippers, sprawled over the settee ( now he can jump up on to it) or with his head on the windowsill and his bum on the chair in the bay window.


----------



## Anita (Jan 5, 2012)

Came downstairs the other morning to find that someone had left a beanbag on the sofa that Frisbee normally sleeps on - didn't seem to bother him though!


----------



## wilfiboy (Sep 18, 2010)

Lol Frisbee thinking ..... Really don't know why they want me to sleep on it on here x


----------



## DB1 (Jan 20, 2012)

Really lovely pictures, I bet Frisbee was thinking 'great, I can really stretch out comfortably now'!


----------



## mairi1 (Mar 12, 2012)

colpa110 said:


> In the chair....
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Ah... Photos like this make me want 2 

There is more than enough room on that chair for 4 more wee paws 

xxx

Ps STILL can't get over how immaculate you're skirting boards are!!!


----------



## colpa110 (Jul 5, 2011)

It was quite an old photo...Ted pretty much fills the whole chair on his own now


----------



## MillieDog (Jun 1, 2011)

Great photos. Mairi I notice on your one that whilst Molly is sleeping you're on your laptop on ILMC !! how cool is that 

Millie will sleep anywhere, so long as she's near me. This was taken last summer, she's a bit bigger now. She'll be 2yrs on Monday


----------



## wilfiboy (Sep 18, 2010)

Where's the one of her on the step Julie ??? x


----------



## mairi1 (Mar 12, 2012)

Yes Julie I saw that!!! 

That's a beautiful photo of Millie... Molly's the same... As long as she's close to her mum 

xxx


----------



## lady amanda (Nov 26, 2010)

I was going to say too...Lady will sleep anywhere, as long as it is on or near me...lol will try and snap some sleepy pics tonight.


----------



## mairi1 (Mar 12, 2012)

MillieDog said:


> Great photos. Mairi I notice on your one that whilst Molly is sleeping you're on your laptop on ILMC !! how cool is that
> 
> Millie will sleep anywhere, so long as she's near me. This was taken last summer, she's a bit bigger now. She'll be 2yrs on Monday


Aww Julie... Your new Avatar pic!!!! 

Ah Very nice indeed... It's funny when you subconsciously realise there's something different but can't pinpoint it!! 

xxx

No real point in 'quoting' it as it doesn't show up here!!


----------



## Duckdog (Jul 23, 2012)

wilfiboy said:


> I was thinking look at Binkys white bit then realised it was where she'd been shaved....love how she's lying on someone's leg, the closer the better xx


Yes that was my leg and the night she came home from the vets, poor baby!


----------



## Janev1000 (Oct 4, 2011)

Honey all relaxed! Not easy to get pics of her now as she's starting to hate the camera which you can see in her eyes! x


----------



## mairi1 (Mar 12, 2012)

Beautiful beautiful Honey 

xxx

Ps I see a new Honey Pita Pata.... I can't keep up!!!!


----------



## Duckdog (Jul 23, 2012)

Honey looks like a gorgeous teddy  beautiful colour and living up to her name


----------



## dmgalley (Aug 19, 2012)

We all have such beautiful poos. I love Honey! One of these days I am just going to get a red poo. Of course there won't be enough room in my lap.


----------



## Marzi (Sep 17, 2012)

Donna that looks like the best place to snooze!


----------



## Duckdog (Jul 23, 2012)

Awwwww look at jake!! So cute and giving you BIG love!!


----------



## dmgalley (Aug 19, 2012)

He is the biggest snug! Sometimes I feel guilty because i can't possibly hold him as much as he would like. My parents often joke (they have miss independent poo mind you) that a new born would have been less work.


----------



## wilfiboy (Sep 18, 2010)

Honey you beautiful girl, ahhhh Jakey baby loves his mommy xxx


----------



## Marzi (Sep 17, 2012)

Kiki has never done this before - maybe she peeked at Millie and Roo and thought, 'Now there's an idea!'


----------



## wilfiboy (Sep 18, 2010)

There's a girl Kiki xxx


----------



## colpa110 (Jul 5, 2011)

All these pictures remind me why I am cockapoo crazy


----------



## Marzi (Sep 17, 2012)

Sorry, it was Mable who was stair snoozing! I knew it was a roany one!


----------



## DB1 (Jan 20, 2012)

There are some gorgeous photo's on this thread, all just lovely.


----------



## Von (Nov 1, 2012)

*Brazen....*

Great pics! Here are a couple of brazen hussies


----------



## JoJo (Mar 2, 2011)

Fab thread Karen  love these photos.


----------



## MillieDog (Jun 1, 2011)

Definitely a blue roan thing, here's Millie on the stairs


----------



## mairi1 (Mar 12, 2012)

Love that carpet 

....Oh and Millie too of course!!! 

xxx


----------



## wilfiboy (Sep 18, 2010)

That's the pic xxx love the carpet too


----------



## Janev1000 (Oct 4, 2011)

Von said:


> Great pics! Here are a couple of brazen hussies


Oh what a pair of cuties! We need more pics of Jenna....what a lovely colour. x


----------



## Tucker2 (Mar 26, 2012)

Just saw this thread - i often ask the same question when I see Tucker sleeping like this


----------



## wilfiboy (Sep 18, 2010)

He's just trying to hijack you using the computer x


----------



## Jedicrazy (Apr 26, 2011)

Karen, love that picture of Mable! Surely she can't be comfortable but she she sure is gorgeous xxx


----------

